# A little help setting up a marine tank!



## Zulu (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello folks. First off it's my first post so: hello! 
I'm hoping the good people here will give a sympathetic hand to a total noob!

I have a Juwel Rio 240 tanks (approx 65 gallons) that years ago I used to keep fresh water fish in. I've decided to dust it off and start a marine tank, and it's daunting! I'm researching things as I go, so please forgive the odd stupid question.

Basically I've bought the salt and sand, and this weekend I'm going to wash the sand and start off. I'm planning on a reef tank, so in a week I'll buy some live rock from my local dealer. 

My main question is - what next?
My dealer has told me I'll need "ocean rock" - is live rock not enough?
Do I need an Eheim Canister, or will the built in filter in the tank do the job?
How important is a protein skimmer?

Also, on the live rock - how much do I need? I was hoping to pile it neatly around the built in filter to hide it, and keep one side of the tank "open". Is this practial?

Sorry about the long post, and if you got this far - thanks for reading! Experience is invaluable, so I'd really appreciate your help.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i can't help,however i am very interested. :brow:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Before I lay it all out could you tell us what plans you had for the tank? As in freshwater you have several layout options, same in salt. There is a nice sticky that will help you decide what system is right for you and may answer a lot of your questions.


----------

